# Adding t3 while on keto diet



## rippedunit (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys just wanting your thoughts on adding T3 on a keto diet, at the end of week 4 now and i really wanna crank things up. any suggestions ??


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 3, 2011)

anyone with experience with this ?


----------



## Built (Jul 3, 2011)

You on gear?


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 3, 2011)

yep


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2011)

rippedunit said:


> yep



Then you're fine. Generally T3 isn't going to be "interacting" w/ whatever type of diet you're on. The bigger issue is if you're using something to support against muscle loss while the T3 basically promotes metabolism of everything (muscle AND fat).


----------



## Dman509 (Jul 4, 2011)

DO IT! i started a clen/t3 stack 6 weeks into my keto and it really pumped things up. it aso makes getting through workouts alot better considering the low energy levels on low carb


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 4, 2011)

started the t3 yesty, seems to make me real anxious, anyone else get this ?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 4, 2011)

rippedunit said:


> started the t3 yesty, seems to make me real anxious, anyone else get this ?



What dose?


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 4, 2011)

50 mcg


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2011)

You're not taking it all at once, are you? You need to spread it out; it has a very short halflife.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd also suggest you start slower and work up - our bodies can adapt to small incremental changes whereas they tend to bog down & then rebound from large, dramatic changes.

I'd suggest starting at 25 mcg for a couple days and then up to 50 mcg. OR even better, split it to 12.5 mcg and up it every 2-3 days to the level you want.


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 4, 2011)

cool i did think i should do that, just got abit carried away.

thanks


----------

